# Favorite Hunting Catty



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thought it might be fun to see everyone's favorite hunting slingshot. I guess mine is my fox, but mainly because it is the one I shoot the most and is usually always in my pocket. I am working on a new chalice with steel pins that might take it's place but for now the fox gets the nod.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you tell us what tubes and ammo please? Great post!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

.43 caliber lead and 1842s, shot was about 10yds. Chris


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A+ PS-2, DTBG 25-20 or Single 40-30 or 0.05 Latex.

9,12,14mm lead.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the rubber on the forks what type?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The one I got came with 2050, but I cut it off and wrapped it with paracord


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

newconvert said:


> the rubber on the forks what type?


trumark black bands cut and installed with water and dish soap.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> The one I got came with 2050, but I cut it off and wrapped it with paracord


so the rubber didnt feel right? curious because all my work tools, or the ones that could come into contact with live parts are wrapped with thick rubber.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

my ruck lings micro and wolf should be here tomorrow, until PS's post i really did not like dankungs, guess he showed their potential? in any event i am looking for best performance as well as to least hide the wolf, because its a very nice looking shooter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't like the rubber on it, it shifts around and gets all sticky and smeggy.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I don't like the rubber on it, it shifts around and gets all sticky and smeggy.


ok i know i hate smeggy!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

When the dish soap drys it helps the moving around part, as far as smeggy, well, if something is going to get get smeggy it's just gonna get smeggy. Chris


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya, I think it has to do with the sweat and humidity.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My favortie hunting slingshot is whatever I happen to have in my pocket at the time. I tend to carry one slingshot around with me all the time ... maybe change every month or two. Ever since I made it, I cannot put down my black palm boo shooter. Before that it was my laminated bamboo boo shooter. Since I do not normally carry anything big nor heavy, it seems I always hunt with the compact ones.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's my quiver. I shoot the 4 full sized cats equally well, and the ruck lings because I shoot it pretty well and always have it on me. They all have supersure pouches.


----------

